# Zuwachs fürs Team



## FraSiWa (18. Juni 2013)

*Zuwachs fürs Team*

Ich habe mich bereits vor einer Weile im Team angemeldet, bin jedoch seither noch nicht zum benchen gekommen. Anlässlich meiner neuen GTX 780 *freu* habe ich nun beschlossen, diese für das Team arbeiten zu lassen.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs fürs Team*

hi 
Und Herzlich Willkommen 

Ich will dir nicht den Spaass verderben aber für 3d marks ist deine CPU nichts.

Versuche dich lieber in 2d Marks wo deine CPU gegen ihresgleichen antritt  (super Pi , W prime , pi fast , CPU-Z max takt)
Bei 3d marks tritt eine graka immer gegen ihresgleichen an aber die CPU wahl ist frei und somit bist du chancenlos gegen eine Intel CPU egal wie gut deine Graka ist


----------



## FraSiWa (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs fürs Team*

Schon klar, die CPU soll diesen Sommer sowieso mein Bruder erben, weil ich mir nen Haswell holen will.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs fürs Team*

ok 

Dann kannst du ja zumindest schon mal die Karte testen was sie an max Takt macht und mit dem Haswell die Ergebnisse dann noch verbessern.

Bei Fragen usw dann bitte hier ..
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...se-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-1992.html


----------

